# STMusic invite code?



## atlantadirect (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have an invite code for STMusic that they can spare for a fellow RUIer and ex-oink member? I've been using demonoid for a little while now, but it isn't that great and I want to try something new. +rep for help


----------



## atlantadirect (Sep 25, 2008)

I could trade a demenoid invite for your STMusic invite. bump


----------

